
The Macy Conferences of 1946-53 (2017) - Hooke
https://theconversation.com/the-electronic-brain-that-would-change-the-world-back-to-the-historical-roots-of-digital-transformation-85265
======
grimgrin
There's a nice conversation between between Mead and Bateson that's been
discussed here before, but goes over the Macy Conference a bit, and more

"For God’s Sake, Margaret"

> This following article is of a conversation between Stewart Brand, Gregory
> Bateson and Margaret Mead and was originally published in the CoEvolutionary
> Quarterly, June 1976, Issue no. 10, pp. 32-44. With very many thanks to
> Stewart Brand for his permission to reproduce it in this web page.

[http://www.oikos.org/forgod.htm](http://www.oikos.org/forgod.htm)

------
thanatropism
Is that an automatically generated summary?

